# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تعداد کل پذیرش دانشگاه های سراسری در رشته ها پزشکی دندان پزشکی و دارو چقدره

## pouyasadeghi

سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم امسال تعداد پذیرش دانشگاه های دولتی در رشته های دندان پزشکی دارو سازی و پزشکی چقدره

----------


## naeema

سلام
سایت کانون قسمت قبولی ها بر اساس رشته و دانشگاه جدا جدا  تعداد رومشخص کرده.اما راستش کلشو نمیدونم

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم امسال تعداد پذیرش دانشگاه های دولتی در رشته های دندان پزشکی دارو سازی و پزشکی چقدره


سلام
فقط سراسری روزانه پارسال برحسب دفترچه برای سه رشته پر متقاضی حدود 4500 4600 نفر بود

----------

